# Dodge Viper vs Mitsubishi 3000GT



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2021)

www.dodge.com/viper.html

www.automobilemag.com/news/dodge-viper-history-generations-models/

www.motortrend.com/news/the-past-and-future-of-the-dodge-viper/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Viper

www.mitsubishi-motors.com/jp/corporate/pressrelease/products/detail649.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_GTO


----------

